# St Louis Zoo Racist Ghosts? Really??



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Wow, I somehow just don't understand. Maybe it's just me, I don't know.

http://fox2now.com/2012/10/16/zoo-ghosts-cause-stir/


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Even the 4 year old knows they are ghosts. Geez.


----------



## MommaMoose (May 15, 2010)

Somebody always has to complain about something.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Like one of the comments stated "That's just people who are trouble makers." It wasn't meant as a racial jab, but someone saw it as one. I give kudos to the director who took it down instead of just ignoring it. He probably dodged a lawsuit by doing so.


----------



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

can't please all of the people all of the time, but this day and age it seems you can't please alot of the people most of the time!! zoo should just give the purple faces and leave them up they look great!!


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Wow, just wow. Trouble makers is right. It seems that some people have such miserable lives that they just have to have something to complain about, and if it disrupts others lives even more of a reason for them to complain.

I've grown so tired of political correctness. It would be one thing if someone put up a display to intentionally offend, but to just try and make something into what it's not is is sickening.


----------



## autumnghost (Sep 12, 2009)

I saw this on the news. To me the ghosts in the daylight just looked like they had blank faces. I didn't get a chance to see the night look.

Boo at the Zoo has been a major event around here for years so I do give the director credit for just taking them down to avoid more bad publicity. It could have spoiled a good time for a lot of little ones around here.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Easy fix - put skulls inside the hoods and put them back up


----------



## Palmdale Haunter (Mar 3, 2012)

Holy crud Batman... It's 2012 not 1812...
Someone somewhere is going to be offended by something at Halloween... 
This is ridiculous...


----------



## diggerc (Feb 22, 2006)

Please understand I cant find the sarcasm font.
So only one particular demographic has, in all of history ever been hanged?
I guess claiming a form of capital punishment as your own is fashionable?


----------



## diggerc (Feb 22, 2006)

OMG. I took a second look they're flying ghosts! Not even hanged dummies.
what the heck?


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

(...not making a "well hung" comment...not....not...not....be good, Debbie....just be good....)


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

The choice of picture posted on Facebook was poor. It looked the least like ghosts. Unfortunately, some folks look for insults where there are none.


----------



## R. Lamb (Oct 11, 2011)

Let's face it folks, there are people out there, always, that want nothing more than to cause a problem. If they can use Race, Religion or any other means they will. They are small people and they do not deserve any more thought than you would give to squashing a bug. It's actually folks like this that are the biggest problem that THEY are talking about.


----------



## the bloody chef (Dec 14, 2012)

I'm shocked! Not by the display (that was great, btw!) but because Al Sharpton wasn't there!!!


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

They looked like ghosts to me. I didn't see the problem.


----------

